# LGD pup bonding early- PICS



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2013)

I thought a few people might enjoy seeing how a 4 month old pup (Badger) took to our new kid (Will- ND buckling 6 wks) from day1.
The bond was immediate and has only gotten stronger. 

New kid "Will" 1st day- Does making sure this new buckling knows his place. 







Badger -4 months coming to the rescue. He was trying to run interference from the mean girls!






"D" checking things out. "Will" a bit bervous, "Badger" keeping him from harm. I think this is the sweetest picture!






All grown up.. Badger 14 months ... Will 11months... never far apart..






Caleb (Straws buck) Will and Badger... 






One of the bucks saying hi... you there?






Badger and Amy.... a fantastic team. Amy is a fierce guardian but a sweet angel.






Just a cute pic of the bucks! 






Badger cannot be seperated from his ND bucks for long... he will dig at the fences to get back to them. 
If the bucks are scared by anything they run to Badger and try to hide under him. Sometimes they get in the way.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 29, 2013)

all I can say is it makes me Smile


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 29, 2013)

I love Moses' curls! Handsome boys you got there Southern! 
The dogs, of COURSE, are BIG-FLuffly LOVEBUGS!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Love, love the photos!!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been thinking about getting an LGD. Dbf has a strict 'No Dogs' rule but a couple nights ago I was telling him I'm going to seriously start researching LGD's, yadda yadda. All he said was as long as they dont touch his cats then whatever..


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 29, 2013)

*I love the one where he comes over to sit by "his" buck to protect him... soooooooooo cute!!!*


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2013)

Amy is extremely independent... not interested in bonding with any goat... she is a territorial guardian.
Badger... what a mess... ultra sensitive... "needs" his goats AND does best with another dog. 
He is very jealous when it comes to us loving on Amy. 
Need to take them out again and re-enforce some obedience skills...

I swear if I ever wanted to sell "Will" I'd have to sell Badger with him. I think they'd die without each other. 

Badger is still in his lanky teenager stage now... really funny looking. I can't wait til he fills out.. in another year! 
Amy is still a pup too... 10 months now... she is a brick house. Real thick and solid. I wanted her to be my house puppy...  she's not.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh my those are sweet.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 30, 2013)

I love the dogs and glad to see Badger has kept his handsome markings.  But what a HANDSOME ND.  Wow!  The coloring and pattern on him is incredible!


----------



## Alice Acres (Jan 30, 2013)

Those are wonderful pictures


----------



## babsbag (Jan 30, 2013)

What darlings. 

I love it when the dogs interfere and protect the small or new goats. I have seen mine do it many times with kids.


----------



## Tiss (Jan 30, 2013)

Great pics! They're so sweet. I just love my boy


----------



## Tiss (Mar 21, 2013)

So very sweet! I love how they look after the babies.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 22, 2013)

very good dog..... my male got attached to a wether, that the other goats wouldn't let him eat with them so the male ldg made sure he got some food, every day that dog would protect that goat so he could eat....


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 22, 2013)

poorboys said:
			
		

> very good dog..... my male got attached to a wether, that the other goats wouldn't let him eat with them so the male ldg made sure he got some food, every day that dog would protect that goat so he could eat....


they are amazing! What a smart dog! 

 These two in the pic are never separated.  Badger is now 16months and the ND kid is 13 months. 
We will be introducing 2 more bucklings in ... they are 5 1/2 weeks and need to get away from the does by 7wks... will be interesting to see how he takes to them.


----------

